# JL Mustang on AFX chassis Crazy High Bid



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Can you believe this?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5953726424&rd=1


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*seller is no longer a registered user*

this is getting interesting.....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Huh ? is there a link ?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Based on feedback all the bidders have transaction history with multiple slot car sellers and none have previous feedback from the seller.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks like he got busted.. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't see any sign of schill bidding. And I only see a slight degree of misrepresentation in the form of keyword spamming with AFX and Aurora n the title, but he does say JL in the description. The buyer left feedback indicating he is happy with the car and transaction.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

However the feedback was left only two days after the auction ended.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe we're all sitting on gold mines and we didn't even know it...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have that car. If I thought it would sell for a quarter of that I would sell it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> Maybe we're all sitting on gold mines and we didn't even know it...


TK, 
You are funny! :lol: rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Try contacting that PaulM guy who bought it. He seems to be buying up everything in sight the past couple weeks... Odd...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's another one. About $10 more and he could have had the whole release.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5951505621&rd=1


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Crazy Ebayer :drunk:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ha! Plus they socked them for $8+ in shipping on that one. My retirement outlook is improving by the hour!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hm. maybe I ought to lighten up with that Dremel...


..



..



..



...not.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm still in the dark, is it me not seeing a link to these wacky auctions??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ed, Micyou03 posted links in #1 & 11.
That second one went for about 40.00 but had a buyitnow for 15! what!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

dang !!!! mine has a red devil arm and afx mag wheels ,whaddya think?150.00 reserve?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

2.8powerranger said:


> dang !!!! mine has a red devil arm and afx mag wheels ,whaddya think?150.00 reserve?


 OMG! LOL!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

shoot, for some weird reason there are no links shown on my puter. and this is a cable modem 1 year old puter...............and I have seen links before and clicked on em. I hope nothings wrong here


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Where in the world are these buyers at when I'm selling at the Midwest Slot Show? :tongue:


----------

